# Groundman/Climber needed: Omaha Nebraska



## arboraesthetics (Apr 22, 2008)

I especially need a groundman, but climbing experience would be great. The company name is Arbor Aesthetics: we are climbing pruning specialist; we rarely use chainsaws; this is pretty much a purist operation; and we really love trees! 

We're located in Omaha NE. My name is Jeffrey Grewe: I am the owner and one of the climbers. My email address is [email protected] and my phone number is 402-679-5604. Right now [email protected]t's just a two man crew. We need a third.

My web page: http://www.arboraesthetics.com/
My flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/arboraesthetics/
My youtube page: http://www.youtube.com/arboraesthetics

Thank you.
Jeff


----------

